# i want a holiday~



## isabella (Nov 24, 2010)

i am looking for a holiday now.it is a long time that i do not go out for a holiday.do sports,climb hills even a belly full of sleep~~
i feel i am the poorest person in the world~


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

I could do with a holiday too. I've had a bit of time off work, but haven't had the chance to get away. Oh well, it's a new year...


----------



## stevie (Oct 18, 2010)

would love to go to barcelona


----------



## chopin.martin (Feb 7, 2011)

Switzerland is the best place for holiday.... enjoy...


----------



## coathanger007 (Apr 25, 2011)

Last day of Easter break today...sigh


----------



## ankitjha (Mar 28, 2011)

Holiday trip!
@isabella..you are forgetting Egypt and Peru.
Peru has the best mountain ranges one can ever find in the world.
Plan your trip well..happy holiday


----------

